# Which violin concerto is this? Can you please help?



## markjo (Feb 28, 2014)

Any suggestions most welcomed. I tried Shazam but no match.
Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2014)

I'd guess Vivaldi: RV 253 - Violin Concerto in E major, ‘La Tempesta di Mare'

(this thread needs to be moved to "identifying music")


----------



## markjo (Feb 28, 2014)

No, it is not Vivaldi. 
thanks


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Right on the Youtube page, it says: "Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 28: III. Moderato." Google says that that is Goldmark's Violin Concerto.

Skimming through the piece on Youtube isn't finding me the exact section that you're looking for, so I don't know for sure if it's the right one, but listening to it, I have to say I really like it. I've never heard it. Reminds me of Mendelssohn's. 

EDIT:

0:10 from your video sounds very similar to 4:42 from the following video:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2014)

I haven't been able to relate it Goldmark's Violin Concerto, Op 28. 

I'm pretty sure that the piece in question is not "classical era", and even less likely "romantic". I'm pretty sure that it is late Italian Baroque, and most probably Vivaldi. It has Vivaldi's hallmarks over it.

The trouble is that Vivaldi wrote well over 200 violin concertos. I don't have them all but of those I have I would guess that the sample is from one in the region of RV 240. I have RV 242 and the sample is close to a section of the third movement, but it is not exact.


----------



## Freischutz (Mar 6, 2014)

musicrom said:


> 0:10 from your video sounds very similar to 4:42 from the following video:


The two sections sound identical to me - one is just very much faster with a different lead in, which means it either recurs at another part of the piece, or is an extremely faithful quotation from another piece of music.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Paganini occurred to me. I listened to the 3rd movement of the Goldmark, and there are a couple of places that use the same kind of figuration but they didn't really sound the same (to me) as the YT sample.


----------



## Freischutz (Mar 6, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Paganini occurred to me. I listened to the 3rd movement of the Goldmark, and there are a couple of places that use the same kind of figuration but they didn't really sound the same (to me) as the YT sample.


If you pause the longer video that's definitely Goldmark just after 4:42, pause it and then play the video in question after 0:10, whatever dissimilarity in sound is caused by performance and speed is put to rest by the fact that the violin parts are the same without question. Every note that the violin plays in the unknown piece is exactly as it is given in the Goldmark score, which would be an incredible coincidence if it isn't also Goldmark.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Freischutz said:


> If you pause the longer video that's definitely Goldmark just after 4:42, pause it and then play the video in question after 0:10, whatever dissimilarity in sound is caused by performance and speed is put to rest by the fact that the violin parts are the same without question. Every note that the violin plays in the unknown piece is exactly as it is given in the Goldmark score, which would be an incredible coincidence if it isn't also Goldmark.


I wondered if that might be the case. My Goldmark is much faster and the notes less distinct. FWIW I prefer the playing in the YT sample.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2014)

I don't think it's by Paganini. I can't be sure of this but the mystery piece doesn't line up with any part of the several Paganini concertos that I have. 

I have listened to the Goldmark again. I can see a close similarity to start with, but then it seems to depart somewhat from the mystery piece when the full orchestra comes towards the end.

I have a copy of Goldmark's VC, Op 28, by Gimpel (vn), and The South West German SO. It is, as one might expect, a typically "romantic" work. The only section sounds close to the mystery piece is the section referred to in the third movement.

I reckon that Goldmark virtually copied this section from a Vivaldi VC. There is a section in the third movement of RV 242 that sounds almost exactly the same as the mystery piece, but it too wanders off somewhat in the full orchestra accompaniment at the end. 

I therefore still reckon that the answer lies with Vivaldi, somewhere in the region of RV 242, give or take a few in either direction.


----------

